# One year anniversary Yukon Bermuda from seed.



## WNC_WHEE (Jun 12, 2019)

It has been about a year since I started the conversion to Yukon Bermuda. I wish I had found this site last year as I made several mistakes. For example, Quinclorac on Yukon when fighting the weeds that came along with the start of the project. (Read a paper from a university that indicated Yukon would tolerate Quinclorac). There were others and earlier this spring my wife said maybe I should get it sodded. Have used this forum and all the great information and turned it around.

I live in the mountains of Western North Carolina and use this part of the yard to hit golf balls to the valley about 60 feet lower than the flat portion of the yard in the photo. Cool season grasses just did not seem to work well for our home practice range so made the switch to part of the lawn. The area that receives full sun is Bermuda. The deck overhang creates issue so the cool season grass remained. I had initially seeded the Yukon further to the right in the photo and let the grass decide what would grow well and where. Working on getting the Bermuda further under the swing, recent request from my wife as she prefers the short grass under her feet in the swing as opposed to longer cool season grasses.

Still a work in progress but thanks to many on this forum it is going well. Maybe next year I can go for a leveling project.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Incredible view! Thanks for sharing and keep us updated!


----------



## JKH7 (Aug 24, 2018)

Right on! Looking good. I love WNC


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

WNC_WHEE said:


> It has been about a year since I started the conversion to Yukon Bermuda. I wish I had found this site last year as I made several mistakes. For example, Quinclorac on Yukon when fighting the weeds that came along with the start of the project. (Read a paper from a university that indicated Yukon would tolerate Quinclorac). There were others and earlier this spring my wife said maybe I should get it sodded. Have used this forum and all the great information and turned it around.
> 
> I live in the mountains of Western North Carolina and use this part of the yard to hit golf balls to the valley about 60 feet lower than the flat portion of the yard in the photo. Cool season grasses just did not seem to work well for our home practice range so made the switch to part of the lawn. The area that receives full sun is Bermuda. The deck overhang creates issue so the cool season grass remained. I had initially seeded the Yukon further to the right in the photo and let the grass decide what would grow well and where. Working on getting the Bermuda further under the swing, recent request from my wife as she prefers the short grass under her feet in the swing as opposed to longer cool season grasses.
> 
> Still a work in progress but thanks to many on this forum it is going well. Maybe next year I can go for a leveling project.


If you ever get a hankarin to see how the other side of the mountain lives just holler at me. We are right at the base of 25/70. May be bit too city for you. We do have 2 ingles and 3 food city's.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Pretty. If you had it to do over would you stay with the Yukon?


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Looks real good!
Before long you will probably find a Sasquatch enjoying your lawn as well :mrgreen:


----------



## cousineau18 (May 28, 2019)

WNC_WHEE said:


> It has been about a year since I started the conversion to Yukon Bermuda. I wish I had found this site last year as I made several mistakes. For example, Quinclorac on Yukon when fighting the weeds that came along with the start of the project. (Read a paper from a university that indicated Yukon would tolerate Quinclorac). There were others and earlier this spring my wife said maybe I should get it sodded. Have used this forum and all the great information and turned it around.
> 
> I live in the mountains of Western North Carolina and use this part of the yard to hit golf balls to the valley about 60 feet lower than the flat portion of the yard in the photo. Cool season grasses just did not seem to work well for our home practice range so made the switch to part of the lawn. The area that receives full sun is Bermuda. The deck overhang creates issue so the cool season grass remained. I had initially seeded the Yukon further to the right in the photo and let the grass decide what would grow well and where. Working on getting the Bermuda further under the swing, recent request from my wife as she prefers the short grass under her feet in the swing as opposed to longer cool season grasses.
> 
> Still a work in progress but thanks to many on this forum it is going well. Maybe next year I can go for a leveling project.


Yard is looking good, how often do you mow it? I seeded about 49 days ago and mine is thickening up pretty similar to you... I'm mowing every two days.


----------



## WNC_WHEE (Jun 12, 2019)

Cdub5_ said:


> Looks real good!
> Before long you will probably find a Sasquatch enjoying your lawn as well :mrgreen:


I think so. There are issues with sensitivity to some herbicides but I need the cold tolerance where I live. Just need to be prepared for the other issues and be patient.


----------



## WNC_WHEE (Jun 12, 2019)

cousineau18 said:


> WNC_WHEE said:
> 
> 
> > It has been about a year since I started the conversion to Yukon Bermuda. I wish I had found this site last year as I made several mistakes. For example, Quinclorac on Yukon when fighting the weeds that came along with the start of the project. (Read a paper from a university that indicated Yukon would tolerate Quinclorac). There were others and earlier this spring my wife said maybe I should get it sodded. Have used this forum and all the great information and turned it around.
> ...


Every two to three days.


----------



## WNC_WHEE (Jun 12, 2019)

SWB said:


> Pretty. If you had it to do over would you stay with the Yukon?


Replied to wrong reply...sorry. See reply in comment about Sasquatch


----------



## WNC_WHEE (Jun 12, 2019)

Last pic was 6/23. Here is 7/7. Making progess


----------



## Crimson2v (Jun 25, 2017)

What a view, both the yard and mountains!


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Sweet, sweet Smokies. Lawn is getting there.


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

Wow, beautiful. Super jealous of your property and golf practice area!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

WNC_WHEE said:


> Last pic was 6/23. Here is 7/7. Making progess


As beautiful as that view is now I can only imagine once fall hits and the colors start to change. Please post a picture around Halloween so we can be awestruck again. :thumbup:


----------



## JDM83 (Sep 19, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> WNC_WHEE said:
> 
> 
> > Last pic was 6/23. Here is 7/7. Making progess
> ...


+1 we must have a fall pic of that view!


----------



## WNC_WHEE (Jun 12, 2019)

Leaves starting to change. Bermuda filled in nicely the last couple of months.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

WNC_WHEE said:


> Leaves starting to change. Bermuda filled in nicely the last couple of months.


Breathtaking!!


----------



## ladycage (Aug 12, 2019)

WNC_WHEE said:


> Leaves starting to change. Bermuda filled in nicely the last couple of months.


You did an awesome job, the grass and view are just gorgeous. Keep us updated throughout the winter, I'd love to know when it goes dormant and if it really is more winter tolerant than other Bermuda varieties.


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

looks great! any more pics to share?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

WNC_WHEE said:


> Leaves starting to change. Bermuda filled in nicely the last couple of months.


I do believe it would be difficult to get me to move out of that swing. Beautiful property.


----------



## WNC_WHEE (Jun 12, 2019)

Some had asked for some fall photos so here you go. Not sure why (or what I did wrong)to not get them in order by date.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Looks fantastic. You live in beautiful country. Get up there once a year when my Citadel Bulldogs play Western in football or baseball.

Hate the old Pancake Barn is no longer in Sylva.


----------



## stogie1020 (Sep 10, 2019)

Grass and view look incredible!


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

My wife and I both went to WCU. Definitely some incredible views in the fall! Glad to have you on this forum so I can live vicariously through you. You need to start a lawn journal though...


----------

